# Moose Droppings



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

Has anyone in the northern regions (Canada) ever heard if moose droppings can be harmful to your dog? My dog likes to eat them, i don't know if she can catch anything from eating them.


----------



## hello (Apr 3, 2007)

Isnt that something? Cant help you on the moose issue but dogs sure do love anyones poop.Talk to the vet and Im sure you cant stop it all the time if he gets to it before you do. Make sure you keep up on worm checks just in case something is picked up.Our Josey loves cat poo-be it our cats or outside strays-I try to watch but it happens.This is a mushy subject-good luck! ha:doh:


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't believe there would be any specific contagious disease that a dog might not pick up by eating other...cough...snacks. I would certainly worm the dog now, and then again in ten days.

You could check with your local branch of the state forestry department, or whatever dept. deals with wildlife.


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Jensen's never had the opportunity for Moose droppings (although we've seen one across the lake from us), but he sure gobbles up the Goose droppings quickly...it's like a delicacy for him! :yuck: He can't get enough of it...and they sure leave plenty! (Of course, we quickly remove him from the temptation as fast as possible!)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

We don't have moose here... we dont have any wild animals really... LOL.

I'd check with some sort of Wildlife Society ??


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

I am not sure but I can't see moose poo being good for him. I am in Newfoundland, did you get your pup here or away


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

Hey Kory,
I got my pup here, in Branch, last May. 

I went to the vet and got some refills on the deworming medication.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> We don't have moose here... we dont have any wild animals really... LOL.
> 
> I'd check with some sort of Wildlife Society ??


Don't lie... You know you have Moose, Polar Bears, and Beaver wandering the streets...


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

I wouldn't recomend your dog eating moose droppings. I have smelled what comes out of him and it is not pleasant!.....

hahahaha... they say puns are the lowest form of humor. They are still funny though!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

moose said:


> I wouldn't recomend your dog eating moose droppings. I have smelled what comes out of him and it is not pleasant!.....
> 
> hahahaha... they say puns are the lowest form of humor. They are still funny though!


LOL!!!! If so....I guess I have a "low" sense of humor, cuz that cracked me up!!


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Chelsea(NL) said:


> Has anyone in the northern regions (Canada) ever heard if moose droppings can be harmful to your dog? My dog likes to eat them, i don't know if she can catch anything from eating them.


I'd deworm him for parasites, but poop-eating can actually provide beneficial bacteria for your dog's stomach, extra protein, and vitamins. Yummy! :cookoo:








<<fossil poop photo from: "The Scoop on Poop." http://www.heptune.com/poop.html I'd also highly suggest "Facts on Farts," a most interesting read: http://www.heptune.com/farts.html


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I had a turtle named Moose.....

Anyway, Umm, the puppies around here like goose and rabbit poop. You're probably on the right start with the deworming..but that can get expensive if you have to do that everytime so I'd check with local wild life people.


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

I knew it! Thats where I got Benny last month! How was she as a pup?


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

She was very pup like. Pulling and tearing clothes, had to watch her every minute. She tries to show her dominance quite a bit and we had some issues with her growling when she was about 20 wks. 

Her parents were Gibson and Giesha. What about yours?

She hated the crate, but I think we approached the crate in the wrong way and we have currently put the crate in the shed. 

She is pretty sweet most of the time

She currently weighs in at 70 lbs. I think Tom's goldens are fairly tall and muscular compared to others I've seen.

Nice talking to another Newfoundlander who has a Golden. Chelsea walks with two here in Gander sometimes. Lucy and Emmie are from Ontario.


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

Thats crazy, Benny's is also from Gibson and Giesha! He is very much a puppy too! He loves to chew and you have to watch him like a hawk. 

He doesnt mind the crate at all in the night time, but in the day if you shut the door on him her doesnt like it too much. 

He was house trained very quickley (with a few days and we got him at 6 weeks). he also learned to sit, lie down, and give paw buy 8 or 9 weeks. what about yours?

Did yours show any sign of aggression early on or did just appear at 20 weeks?


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

Actually I could of caught it early if I had of known. I thought that when I picked her up to put her in her crate that is was cute when little growls would come from her cause she was so small. I should have stopped it then. Live and learn I guess.
Apparently males are much easier to train, it took a lot longer with Chelsea.


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok that sound good, I was worried that he might turn into a little monster lol!!! Glad to hear that Chelsea has gotten over it.


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

When you got Chelsea did you recieve any items in the mail?


----------



## GrandadRob (Feb 27, 2007)

Here in the UK, we don't have Moose. But my two eat the fast food which originates in Rabbits, sheep, horses, cows, cats, humans, and as a special treat.....their own.

They can be so disgusting sometimes, but we love them to bits.

I agree just keep up the worming, in the case of animals most of it is vegitable derived, so shouldn't be so bad.

Good luck.


----------

